# New England Clam Chowder



## tropics (Sep 29, 2018)

Wife asked if I could make some NE Clam Chowder,sure I love that stuff so we picked up a doz. clams a little on the small side for chowder clams.Lets do some pics
Carrots,Celery,Onion chopped






Yukon Gold Potatoes cubed soaking in cold water





Chowder Clams steamed an chopped





Sauteed veggies in bacon fat & butter added potatoes 
with the reserved Clam Broth





Once the Potatoes were fork tender added the Half & Half mixed with flour I added Clams 





Let that come to a slow boil for 20 minutes to thicken





Had to split a bowl with my wife or we would't be able to eat dinner





Dinner was Beer Batter Cod, Mashed Tatters, Green Beans & Stuffed Mushroom





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice looking Chowda you got there Richie. I'm going to have to put this on my very soon todo list, along with corn chowda. Me likes chowda.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 29, 2018)

Good looking chowder Richie, It's been awhile since I have had a chowder, And It is coming to that time of yr, soups and comfort food... That's a Like for me....


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice chowder Richie, and the Cod looks good too.
*Like!*

During the so-called winter down here we do some chowders too, mainly fish chowders.
Here is one of mine,
Redfish Chowder


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 29, 2018)

Ah done it again no invite dang! That is fine looking chowder the Richie.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice Job Brother Richie!!
I love both Clam Chowders, but I confess I prefer the Manhattan Red.
Like.

Bear

PS: That Plate looks Tasty Too!!


----------



## tropics (Sep 29, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking Chowda you got there Richie. I'm going to have to put this on my very soon todo list, along with corn chowda. Me likes chowda.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Chris I do add corn at times but non in the freezer yesterday.Thanks for the point I appreciate it
Richie
PC has been kicking my butt crashing every day,TV went ka put yesterday so we got new one today it doesn't work with Fios **&76


----------



## tropics (Sep 29, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Good looking chowder Richie, It's been awhile since I have had a chowder, And It is coming to that time of yr, soups and comfort food... That's a Like for me....



Charley Thanks I could eat this every week even in the summer.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 29, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Nice chowder Richie, and the Cod looks good too.
> *Like!*
> 
> During the so-called winter down here we do some chowders too, mainly fish chowders.
> ...



Chile we don't have Redfish up here but that looks good Thanks for the LIKE I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 29, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ah done it again no invite dang! That is fine looking chowder the Richie.
> 
> Warren


Warren thanks that is a long ride for a bowl of chowder Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 30, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job Brother Richie!!
> I love both Clam Chowders, but I confess I prefer the Manhattan Red.
> Like.
> 
> ...


John I like both also,the Manhattan is easier you don't have to worry about the milk.I also had a nice piece of Mince pie for desert.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2018)

That is some mighty fine looking chowder there Richie!
It really looks delicious.
When it finally starts to cool down around here that will be on the list for us too!
Al


----------



## tropics (Sep 30, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That is some mighty fine looking chowder there Richie!
> It really looks delicious.
> When it finally starts to cool down around here that will be on the list for us too!
> Al


Al Thanks I do like it a little thicker then tat,I cut the recipe by 2 Tbspn. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 30, 2018)

Bowl??? I thinking more like the hold pot.  :rolleyes:  :D  May as well make the trip worth my while

Warren


tropics said:


> Warren thanks that is a long ride for a bowl of chowder Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 7, 2018)

Richie, I  just saw this post , excellent looking chowder!


----------

